

Ask HN: What could have happened to flight MH370? - vishalzone2002

I am curious what this community thinks. How can technology solve such problems in future?
======
kjs3
My sister-in-law was an Aeronautical Engineer (specializing in jet propulsion
systems), and a close family friend is a former NTSB investigator. Both said
almost exactly the same thing: until they find the plane, everything is an
uninformed guess.

Actually...our NTSB friend said something about "clowns engaged in a furious
mental circle jerk", but he's been on the pointy end of pointless speculation
about tragic events and gets touchy.

------
sidcool
My guess would be that a sudden mechanical failure caused the plane to explode
mid air, giving the crew no time to send a distress signal.

